# Hap and family member as tenant



## galwaygirl1 (20 Feb 2019)

Hi can i ask your help please. 
My mother is currently renting with Hap assistanece . I have recently bought a larger home due to increasing family size and my smaller home ( that i bought 12 years ago, and have lived i since) was due to go to be rented out for a few years until the value of it increased enough that it would be feasible to sell it and at least cover the mortgage.. ( cannot sell it now as its negative equity) . 
I was about to advertise the house for rent on daft for 700 monthly, however my mother has now asked can she rent in itstead off me for the price i was planning on asking. She would be only able to move in if she continues to be able to recieve hap. 
Can anyone advise if there would be a problem with me recieving hap from a tenant who is related. I cannot find info on their website and i have rang various offices inc hap and councils and no one seems to be able to give a definite answer, some say yes , others say no...
thanks in advance for your help,


----------



## Feemar5 (20 Feb 2019)

I don't see any problem as long as your mother qualifies and you qualify as a landlord.   You have to provide tax clearance, proof of ownership, PPS number and give an undertaking that the accommodations meets renting standards.   HAP will inspect your property within 8 months .   They have guidelines for rental and it depends on where your house is - for 1 person it goes from €200 in Donegal to €430 in Dublin so if you want rent of €700 it may not be suitable - I as assuming your mother lives on her own.


----------



## mathepac (20 Feb 2019)

Maybe start here :- http://hap.ie


----------



## galwaygirl1 (21 Feb 2019)

Hi @freemar5, thanks for that. Yes as such there doesn't seem to be any problem with my mother, some people in council / hap etc have told me that there may be an issue with me though as it is my first time renting, and then renting to a family member in that case would not be allowed , as i mite not be viewed as a 'bona fida landlord' . as regards the costs etc, my mother is happy with that side of thing.  Its just unclear and doesnt state anywhere the exact rules on renting to family. Thanks Freemar


----------



## galwaygirl1 (21 Feb 2019)

Hi Mathepac. yes you will see from my post that i have done that.. "
" I cannot find info on their website and i have rang various offices inc hap and councils and no one seems to be able to give a definite answer, some say yes , others say no..."
thanks So much  for your help,  that was great.


----------



## Sconeandjam (21 Mar 2019)

I could be wrong. I know this applied to rent allowance but I dont think you can get hap from a family member(mother father child). 
My BIL wanted to do this (his case buy a house and rent to daughter) and he was told if you want to house your child then do so at no cost to the state. 
If your mother can pay some rent and she does not need hap then she can stay at your smaller home. Dont forget if you are at a rpz area then you will be tied to that rent if your mother moves out or moves in with you. Also what ever rent you get you will pay a minimum of 50% in tax and USC is based on total rent not net of costs.


----------



## Aistruichan (4 May 2019)

The best thing would be for her to contact the council herself and ask if she can rent from her son/daughter and also asking about implications for you.


----------



## cremeegg (5 May 2019)

Just apply and see if it is approved. Duh!


----------



## Dermot (5 May 2019)

My understanding is that a good few Co. Councils were allowing this to happen some years back where the property was rented prior to the relative seeking the accomodation.  Cremegg's post No 8 is maybe the best way to go about it.  I can see where the Co.Co. might be reluctant to approve it.  Make sure your property is up to rental standards.


----------

